# though you guys might like to see



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

though you guys might like to see (seeing as how this is a flyfishing forum) something that i just finished drawing and i am donating to *"Casting for Recovery", breast cancer fund raiser,* through Palmer Simpson.
sorry for the fingerprints on the glass, heheh


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Mr. Terry that is a fine drawing with great detail.


----------



## Capt Mike Cook (Apr 19, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

Good job Terry. I'd like to have it on my wall.


----------



## bartfromcorpus (Oct 29, 2008)

bslittle79 said:


> Good job Terry. I'd like to have it on my wall.


That's easy....come down and fish with us....then see if you can win it!

Terry: Again, that is great artwork. I will be getting the info to you asap this morning.


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

and if ya dont win it you can always go to my web site and see if you like something i have there and if not then ya can always suggest a subject..

oh "bartfromcorpus" and where do i sent the picture ?


----------



## bartfromcorpus (Oct 29, 2008)

TerryG:

Send it to the same address that you're sending the "in-kind" form to which is my home address. I put that in an email I sent to you this a.m. along with the donation form. Make sure you also include your framing/shipping costs on that form.


----------

